# Should I trade my bow?



## grizz270 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and looking for advice. I have a Matthews Solo Cam bow I bought use at a great price. I love shooting my bow. However, I really haven't shot it in over a year (don't worry I didn't even think of hunting with it this season). As I think about prepping I'm not sure that it would be a useful. If all my arrows end up getting bent I'm hosed (btw never shot a wooden arrow in a compound bow). I'm thinking of trying to trade it for a Ruger 10/22 and an AK/SKS. Or, should I just stock up on arrows (I do have a good selection of firearms except a 22 rifle). Thoughts, opinions, insight will be appreciated.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Bows have their place. I have a PSE Fire-Flite I really like, and an older 80's Martin warthog as well. I don't think you can shoot wooden shaft arrows in anything with more than about 30-40 pounds draw weight. I have, but they swim through the air like a fish! However, you asked about "value". 

For REAL value, I would sell it outright and buy a nice used Marlin model 60 for $75 and spend the rest on 550 packs of .22LR ammo!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

grizz270 said:


> Hi I'm new here and looking for advice. I have a Matthews Solo Cam bow I bought use at a great price. I love shooting my bow. However, I really haven't shot it in over a year (don't worry I didn't even think of hunting with it this season). As I think about prepping I'm not sure that it would be a useful. If all my arrows end up getting bent I'm hosed (btw never shot a wooden arrow in a compound bow). I'm thinking of trying to trade it for a Ruger 10/22 and an AK/SKS. Or, should I just stock up on arrows (I do have a good selection of firearms except a 22 rifle). Thoughts, opinions, insight will be appreciated.


Simple answer is NOOOOOOO!!!

If you do not want it anymore, sell it out right. Ruger 10/22 cost 200.00 dollars. How much is your Bow worth?

If you keep it buy plenty of Arrows from Wal-Mart. You cannot shoot wooden Arrows because they will shatter, destroying you hand.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I personally would keep it, add 2 dozen more arrows and then get the 10/22 and 2-3k rounds.... Shouldn't cost you to much to do both...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Might think about selling the compound then getting a recurve. You can shoot any kind of arrow out of it. I wouldn't buy a top-price recurve. The extra cash doesn't really buy much in the way of performance. You should have enough money left to buy a 22 or more ammo for the firearms you already have or more arrows for the bow.

I've gone to recurves and self-bows and make my own arrows and broadheads.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I would keep it. This is what I did.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/fishing-bow-9956/


----------



## grizz270 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think I'll keep it and stock up on aluminum arrows


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually you should buy carbon arrows they don't bend ,I've shot a cinder block with one with no problem and I am shooting at 70# .Sportsman's Guide has 'em a dozen for 60$ you'll lose them or wear out the fetching before they break


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

A bow would be a great way to get meat for food during SHTF and with a razor arrow it'll cut through IIIa Kevlar like a hot knife through butter which may come in handy at some point in time after SHTF. I'd hang onto it.


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

Definately keep it! Buy carbon arrows though! Yes they are pricey, but, they are either straight or broke...I shoot a Matthews outback and am looking to upgrade to a newer model before next bow season starts! I would NEVER be without my Matthews!!


----------



## grizz270 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks again for input. As to carbon arrows I just don't like them, I've broken too many. I will most likely stock up on some but for the most part I'm going to go for aluminum. I will likely get an arrow straightener too for the long term.


----------

